# Creating a java video player, embedding in website.



## roast

Heres what I'm looking to do..

I have videos which I would like to upload to my site in a Java player. Where can I find a player/code to do this?

Example:
Youtube videos can be embedded in webpages. I would like to have a non-youtube frame for the player. Create a new frame for the video with a custom logo, so to speak, or maybe use a free non-branded frame?

Is it possible?

-Michael.


----------



## Sc0tt

Hey roast,

<embed src="path/to/file.ext"></embed>

That should give you a borderless player with a simple control bar at the bottom.

You can also add extra values to change how it works.

autostart="false" - Start when page loads or not
loop="false" - Repeat continuously or not
volume="60" - Defualt volmue when player loads
width="360" - Width of player
height="340" - Height of player

Example - <embed src="/videos/movie.mov" width="400" height="380" autostart="false" loop="false" volume="60"></embed>


----------



## ech0419

Hey, I am trying to accomplish a similar task for my website, as of right now we stream a live news broadcast inside our network. The resulting file after it is edited and saved is a .asf file which streams to windows media player when selected from our website. Is there anyway to make a "youtube like" player for the website? I will design my own in terms of looks, I just need help making the code for it. The videos are also locally hosted thru one of our computers and not on a hosting site such as youtube. Feel free to expand the topic on my post "http://www.techsupportforum.com/design-forum/web-design-programming/234157-videos-website.html#post1395954"
Thanks ~ ech0419


----------



## Redcore

http://tufat.com/s_youtube_video.htm

Maybe this will work out for you - perhaps you could edit the look of the Flash file to make it look different for your site.


----------

